# 1983 mongoose identity help



## redline1968 (Jan 31, 2015)

I went to this hoarder estate sale looking for stuff and found nothing but this bmx. I checked on it found what date it is but the model eludes me. There are some heavy duty parts on it like the fork and a front plate mounted goose neck.  I don't know if this helps in Identity of the frame,the frame is 1 1/8 diameter with 5/8 rear stays.  Thanks for the help


----------



## j@mes (Jan 31, 2015)

Based on the serial number it is indeed a 1983 model. It is one of the Taiwan produced frames and was made in July. Can you get a good side photo of the rear dropouts?


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok will do thanks


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 1, 2015)

The stem I believe is from the 90's. Nice find! Are you going to build it up?


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 1, 2015)

Here are some pics. Probably turn it into prewar parts. It's very light I'm amazed.it will shine up easily.


----------



## j@mes (Feb 1, 2015)

http://www.vintagemongoose.com/pdfs/mongoose_cat82-83.pdf


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sweet I appreciate your help. Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 1, 2015)

Fork is much newer, 90s or 2000s.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 1, 2015)

Good to know that makes sense with the goose neck.  I re measured the frame tubes it 1 1/4 diameter. I'm dyslexic with numbers... :0. I assume it's a pro class?.


----------

